# Kimura's book?



## MacMartin (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I need help to find the autobiography of the legendary japanese judoka Masahiko Kimura, apparently the book goes by title "my judo".
I'd searched but only found some passages: like this one.
I would be much gratefull if anyone could find a pdf of this book, I'm trying to find this for a long time already.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 4, 2018)

This seems like a great time to remind people that the Terms of Service do not allow any sort of piracy or Copyright infringement. It looks like Barnes & Nobel can provide copies of this (admittedly obscure and hard to find) book.


----------



## MacMartin (Jan 5, 2018)

Thank you for your answer Dirty Dog, but the book isn't being printing or, as far as I know, for sale anymore, so it seems like the terms of old classical music: no one has the right of the piece anymore and nobody is getting profit by it. So it seems much more like a search for lost treasure than a copyright infringement. Anyway, a lot of sites seels books in the pdf format/ebooks... I'm just looking for the book in anyway I can find it, I'm not trying to play the smart guy, it is really hard to find the complete text.


----------



## 666 (Jan 5, 2018)

I'd be very grateful too.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 5, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> This seems like a great time to remind people that the Terms of Service do not allow any sort of piracy or Copyright infringement. It looks like Barnes & Nobel can provide copies of this (admittedly obscure and hard to find) book.


Could you provide a link to it? I wasn't able to find it on their website.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 5, 2018)

Here's a link. Not the B&N one I saw when I initially googled the book, but a link.

Japanese Martial Arts Book - Judo Master Kimura Masahiko Autobiography of Judo


----------



## Tames D (Jan 5, 2018)

I just googled him and and easily found a link to a downloadable pdf of his book. I won't provide the link in case of TOS vioations. But it's easily available. 
*My Judo by MASAHIKO KIMURA*


----------



## 666 (Jan 5, 2018)

Tames D said:


> I just googled him and and easily found a link to a downloadable pdf of his book. I won't provide the link in case of TOS vioations. But it's easily available.


Is the link real, because there are a lot of those bs links that lead you to REGISTER NOW TO GET THIS BOOK FOR FREE.
I guess answering this isn't against the guidelines xD


----------



## Tames D (Jan 5, 2018)

666 said:


> Is the link real, because there are a lot of those bs links that lead you to REGISTER NOW TO GET THIS BOOK FOR FREE.
> I guess answering this isn't against the guidelines xD


I don't know. I didn't download it. You could be right.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 6, 2018)

MacMartin said:


> Thank you for your answer Dirty Dog, but the book isn't being printing or, as far as I know, for sale anymore, so it seems like the terms of old classical music: no one has the right of the piece anymore and nobody is getting profit by it. So it seems much more like a search for lost treasure than a copyright infringement. Anyway, a lot of sites seels books in the pdf format/ebooks... I'm just looking for the book in anyway I can find it, I'm not trying to play the smart guy, it is really hard to find the complete text.


Just because the book is out of print does not mean that the copyright has expired or it has reverted to public domain.  There are places, like Project Gutenberg, that have legally and with appropriate permissions, converted many books to electronic versions.  In fact, one member has scanned and published quite a few classic fighting manuals and texts -- once the copyright expries.  But, here at MartialTalk, we have a strong respect for copyright and do not support violations of copyright.  There are fair use exceptions for small excerpts, especially in reviews or in posts/discussions.

After Tames D's post -- I did a quick search.  JudoInfo has an excerpt published on their site.  I'm not sure I'd trust most of the sites I saw listing a PDF; they seem like a good way to acquire a virus.  (Which is another reason we don't support file sharing, bit torrents, or similar activities here at MT...)


----------



## MacMartin (Jan 6, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Here's a link. Not the B&N one I saw when I initially googled the book, but a link.
> 
> Japanese Martial Arts Book - Judo Master Kimura Masahiko Autobiography of Judo



It is amazing that you found that, honestly, thanks. But anyone could find it in english? I'm starting to think that this book was never entirely translated.



Tames D said:


> I just googled him and and easily found a link to a downloadable pdf of his book. I won't provide the link in case of TOS vioations. But it's easily available.
> *My Judo by MASAHIKO KIMURA*



No, I only found spam links.


----------



## MacMartin (Jan 6, 2018)

jks9199 said:


> Just because the book is out of print does not mean that the copyright has expired or it has reverted to public domain.  There are places, like Project Gutenberg, that have legally and with appropriate permissions, converted many books to electronic versions.  In fact, one member has scanned and published quite a few classic fighting manuals and texts -- once the copyright expries.  But, here at MartialTalk, we have a strong respect for copyright and do not support violations of copyright.  There are fair use exceptions for small excerpts, especially in reviews or in posts/discussions.
> 
> After Tames D's post -- I did a quick search.  JudoInfo has an excerpt published on their site.  I'm not sure I'd trust most of the sites I saw listing a PDF; they seem like a good way to acquire a virus.  (Which is another reason we don't support file sharing, bit torrents, or similar activities here at MT...)



Thank you for your words. 
About judoinfo excerpt, yes, I knew that, but I'm looking for the full book.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 6, 2018)

MacMartin said:


> Thank you for your words.
> About judoinfo excerpt, yes, I knew that, but I'm looking for the full book.


If you can find an actual book store, not a chain, you might be able to get them to find one.  It was published, people bought it, so it's still out there.  Others have linked to people selling copies up thread.  But it's not going to be inexpensive...


----------

